# Springtime cockapoos



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

In the UK we have been having some lovely sunny days and I am sure we have all captured some funny and gorgeous photos of our much loved cockapoos .. so please share them with us all, and add your photos here.

Here we go 

Honey-bathing ... similar to sunbathing 











& my lovely Picnic is just so gorgeous and big now ...











I can't wait to see your springtime cockapoos .......


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww! Great pics Jojo!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ah thank you so much ... 

Lady, Romeo and Munchy photos next please    

lets see some more gorgeous cockapoos please xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures JoJo. Unfortunately, Saffi is a fast mover a getting a good shot of her is tricky. 

I did just get sent this from her day carer Kim though:









I think she's saying, 'this is MY bench'


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Just noticed Picnic's teeth. She's actually smiling


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Saffi .. how cute .. you can have that bench .. no problem cutie xxx

Can't wait to see Saffi Honey-bathing


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ooo, another one. This is Saffi sleeping on the bus home from my office. She came in for a visit with my Mum on Friday and after all the attention and excitment she was exhausted and basked in the blasting sun on the top deck.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely bus trip   

Oh Picnic what beautiful teeth you have my dear  that must be all the lovely natural treats you have .. ha ha ha


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Honey cracks me up! Although I think that's a very 'Poo position!!! Vincent does it all the time :3









Vincent loves walks!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

T









Rufus on his own sun lounger!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Or should I say my husbands! He sent me this earlier whilst I'm at work very jealous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit's first sniff at the Springtime daisies! He's all showered off after his first swim with some cockapoo mates in a stinky old pond!


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Crumble enjoying the sun*

http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k570/andrewoswald/Image0292-1.jpg


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's Remy in the sunshine










and Flo getting stuck into to some garden agility now we have fine weather


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah what lovely sunshine pics! - I love them all but Biscuit is jealous of Picnic's catwalk legs

Flo looks like she is really enjoying her agility - such fierce concentration!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Okay.....on sunday.....when maybe I can see the light of day with my pooch....we will take some spring time photos.


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Here is Archie enjoying the sun after a run around with his friends today.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What great spring time pictures. I'll take my camera out over the weekend and see what i can achieve.

Flo doing agility is brilliant, such action shots.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics all   thank you for sharing them with us all ... 

The weather is not so nice today  but our cockapoos are still gorgeous even without the sunshine xxx

Admin/mods (Kendal, Dave, Mo & Karen) please correct my silly typo in the thread discription .. you should be your .. doh!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Picnic is HUGE!!!!
Also how the hell so you keep your floor looking so clean (i have the same tiles and mine are filthy all the time).

Love the action shots Embee amazing!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yipee


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Donna - dirty grout gives a tiled floor a naturally aged look - that's what I think anyway! When we had our grey slate laid, I purposely chose a paler grout so that it would get dirty and look like more authentic! (although the house is 1970's!)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Picnic is HUGE!!!!
> Also how the hell so you keep your floor looking so clean (i have the same tiles and mine are filthy all the time).
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hope this work as I'm using Tapatalk for the first time. 
Millie enjoying an ice cream after a great walk on the beach.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just trying to see if this works, using Tapatalk for the first time.

Millie is enjoying an ice cream after a great walk along the beach.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely ice cream photo Millie .. wish I was there ... xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Romeo you left Munchy at home .. typical man sneaking out for a quick pint without the ladies


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Munchy doing the Sunday Roast .. I love it ..  lol


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just got home and checked on a real computer to see if my iphone technology worked. And it did !!!  Can't believe I can put photos on here from phone via tapatalk to here.

This is going to open up a whole new world to me  Stand by for more photos over the coming weeks.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Love the photo of Buddy in full running mode, very action packed.

And Romeo having a pint, so cool


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Right I have downloaded tapatalk so here goes with trying to upload springtime pic from phone!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Right I have downloaded tapatalk so here goes with trying to upload springtime pic from phone!


Here goes!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Just got home and checked on a real computer to see if my iphone technology worked. And it did !!!  Can't believe I can put photos on here from phone via tapatalk to here.
> 
> This is going to open up a whole new world to me  Stand by for more photos over the coming weeks.



Thank you Milliedog - i now have a new toy to play with on my phone!!
Hx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

And a big one!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You lot are getting so techy   I love it 

Billy is totally gorgeous ... I would love to see him next to Picnic .. make a lovely couple xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yay, it worked  Fun isn't it, after the headache that is 

Love the one in the meadow


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Next time I see you Julie you can teach me how to do it.... I'm useless


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

JoJo said:


> You lot are getting so techy   I love it
> 
> Billy is totally gorgeous ... I would love to see him next to Picnic .. make a lovely couple xxx


Yes it would be lovely to see them together! Are you planning on going to the cockapoo Olympics in September? 
H x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Yay, it worked  Fun isn't it, after the headache that is
> 
> Love the one in the meadow


Lol the 'meadow' was a strategic shot in our local park trying to capture the spring feeling!
H x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Yes it would be lovely to see them together! Are you planning on going to the cockapoo Olympics in September?
> H x


No I don't think so .. but there may be a meet this summer which we can both attend  Oh I would love to meet you and Billy xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Next time I see you Julie you can teach me how to do it.... I'm useless


Well I'm not exactly techy, but if I can get it to work it must be fairly user friendly.  

And, yes when are we going to meet up again? It was lovely in Christchurch this weekend !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin .. I think we need to arrange a little meet .. what do you think ?? you know I am bursting to meet all my fellow cockapoo lovers ... a nice spring/early summer meet would be fab


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi eating the flowers! (hope it works, never used tapatalk before).


Yes let's plan another meet. Jojo you must come, do dying to meet you and the pooches x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

It worked ... well done Clare ... Obi looks as gorgeous as ever ... yep I am up for a meet, a sunshine walk would be fab  ... I am so cold today .. weather is all over the place at the moment


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Colin .. I think we need to arrange a little meet .. what do you think ?? you know I am bursting to meet all my fellow cockapoo lovers ... a nice spring/early summer meet would be fab


Betty will be going on an extended holiday soon with a lovely member from the site and may not be back until the middle of April....we will definitely arrange something after that.....be thinking of some potential dates... we have all been waiting far too long to meet you and your lovely girls


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Betty will be going on an extended holiday soon with a lovely member from the site and may not be back until the middle of April....we will definitely arrange something after that.....be thinking of some potential dates... we have all been waiting far too long to meet you and your lovely girls


Ok understand, no problems, enjoy your visit to Auntie's house Betty, I hope you get Betty back Colin ha ha ha ...

I will look forward to a meet after Betty's holiday, hey I would like to say meeting me is worth the wait, but its not ha ha ha .. giggling far too much yet again .. but my cockapoos are wonderful .. something for me to look forward to though, meeting my cockapoo friends xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Betty will be going on an extended holiday soon with a lovely member from the site and may not be back until the middle of April....we will definitely arrange something after that.....be thinking of some potential dates... we have all been waiting far too long to meet you and your lovely girls


Colin do you think you'll still take a peak on here, whilst Betty is on her hols

Hope you all choose a date that I can tag onto too


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep will do Julie .. got to meet you and Millie  

Yes Colin better post even when Betty is on her holiday xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sure I'll still be having a nosey.. Need to keep up with my cockapoo buddies. If you do meet up whilst Betty is away I'll still be up for a walk...perhaps I can borrow honey as you know i have a soft spot for her and having two is just greedy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I'm sure I'll still be having a nosey.. Need to keep up with my cockapoo buddies. If you do meet up whilst Betty is away I'll still be up for a walk...perhaps I can borrow honey as you know i have a soft spot for her and having two is just greedy


I trust you with Honey .. well I think so ummmm ... but don't ever trust me with Betty, if she comes to Auntie JoJo's, she stays forever ha ha ha 

Colin you are the meet leader, so we will wait until Betty is back in her daddy's loving arms and we can arrange a meet together   Cant wait xxx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

JoJo said:


> No I don't think so .. but there may be a meet this summer which we can both attend  Oh I would love to meet you and Billy xxx


Oh yes do let me know if anything is arranged! Me too - and I know Bill would love to meet Honey and Picnic!! 
H x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Just looking at all of your locations and realizing your meet will probably be too far away (poor Billy will miss out on another cockapoo social!). 
Frowning, H x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Helen I would love to meet you and Billy... I find it hard to attend meets due to other commitements, but I have promised myself I will attend a meet when the weather gets better lol ... I think Colin is going to be meet organiser, sorry Colin but I know you will do it so well  

Locations and distances not my strong point ha ha ha .. but cockapoos are


----------

